# Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November



> *Offener Brief zur Fusion an alle Landesverbände*​Sehr geehrte Verantwortliche in den Landesverbänden,
> seit über 2 Jahren berichten wir nun über die Vorgänge rund um die Fusion.
> 
> Anscheinend nicht gerade zur Freude vieler in den Verbänden, ob Bund oder Land, VDSF oder DAV, sogar angezeigt wurden wir vom VDSF-Präsidenten (auf Verbandskosten??).
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*

Dieser offene Brief geht natürlich noch per Mail an alle uns bekannten Mailadressen der Landesverbände aus VDSF/DAFV und DAV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*

Wenns keiner kommentiert, war wohl meine Wortwahl zu sanft ;-)))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenns keiner kommentiert, war wohl meine Wortwahl zu sanft ;-)))


 
Ich denke nur, irgendwann ist das Thema abgedroschen und man kann da nichts mehr von hören.... und gesagt wurde aus allen Lagern auch schon so ziemlich alles, von hundertfachen Wiederholungen mal abgesehen....

Was soll man noch dazu sagen, immer wieder das gleiche?

Und ich denke der Brief wird auch ähnlich behandelt werden, Ablage "P" und fertig.. Wenn Du ganz viel Glück hast, dann bekommst Du ja von irgendjemanden ein Statement dazu, lass Dich überraschen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*

Hi,  

was soll man da groß kommentieren. Ist doch alles klar und logisch. 

Der Entscheidungstermin ist festgesetzt. Es läuft auf eine eindeutige Entscheidung hinaus. Und es wird so oder so ausgehen.
Alles normal.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## cafabu (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*

Moinsen,
_angezeigt wurden wir vom VDSF-Präsidenten (auf Verbandskosten??)._
Wenn das die Runde macht, kackt der Typ wieder ab.
Was er dann wohl unternimmt???
Carsten


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*

Auf jeden Fall wird Werner Klasing nicht "Mitarbeiter des Monats Oktober" im VDSF...

Der Punkt ist doch, dass bereits jetzt vor den Kosten und einer Unterdeckung gewarnt wird, es aber bestimmte Leute (aus persönlichem Interesse?) nicht merken bzw. merken wollen! Sollte es im Anschluss zu einer Beitragsanhebung kommen, die mit der Fusion bzw. mit steigenden Kosten argumentiert wird, freu ich mich schon auf die Klagewelle. Das Problem ist dann aber, dass entstehende Kosten wirder zu Lasten der (Zwangs-) Mitglieder umgelegt werden.

Es wird kein gutes Ende nehmen...egal was und wann passiert- zumindest nicht mit den (scheinbar leeren) (in-) aktiven Köpfen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> _angezeigt wurden wir vom VDSF-Präsidenten (auf Verbandskosten??)._
> Wenn das die Runde macht, kackt der Typ wieder ab.
> Was er dann wohl unternimmt???
> Carsten


Wenn ich mich recht erinner, brauchte der VDSF immerhin um die 24.000 in 2011 (Anzeigejahr) für "diverse Rechtsverfahren"....
Ob die auch eines gewonnen haben??
;-))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinner, brauchte der VDSF immerhin um die 24.000 in 2011 (Anzeigejahr) für "diverse Rechtsverfahren"....
> Ob die auch eines gewonnen haben??
> ;-))


 

Eigentlich müßig immer wieder auf die pauschalen Einwürfe zu antworten, die einem hier vor die Füße geworfen werden, mit fadenscheinlichen Andeutungen, wo man keinerlei Hintergrundwissen hat, was das ist.

Für diese Rechtsverfahren ist am 01.01.2009 eine Rücklage von 120.000,-€ gebildet, die danach Jahr für Jahr abgearbeitet wurde. Also wohl was größeres, was länger geplant gewesen ist.

Rechtsverfahren kann alles mögliche sein, muss nicht das geríngste mit einem Rechtsstreit zu tun haben, was aber sein könnte, das weiß hier aber keiner. Das können z.B. einfache Eintragungskosten in einem Vereinsregister sein, Rechtsprüfungen, z.B. im Rahmen der Fussion, Gutachtenerstellungen zu Sachverhalten, die rechtliche Klärungen erwirken sollten, Rechtsprüfungen im Rahmen der Wasserrahmenrichlinie oder Umwelt und Naturschutzprojekten, oder Klagen darum und Dinge, wo es eventuell gegen Wasserkraftwerke, Gewässerverbauungen, Kohlekraftwerke und was weis ich noch gehen könnte, wo sich der Verband für Vereine eingesetzt hat oder eben für die Fischbestände und den Erhalt von Gewässern oder die Verhinderung von Angelverschlechterungen und somit zum Vorteil aller Angler bundesweit, auch der nichtorganisierten Angler.

Wenn man aber nicht mehr objektiv an diese Dinge herangeht, dann kommen einem solche Gedanken natürlich nicht... und da wundert ihr euch, dass man euch teilweise nicht mehr für voll nimmt und euch nicht antwortet?

Und dann fragst Du noch, das das keiner kommentiert???

Wen ich Empfänger diese Briefes wäre, dann würde der bei mir in die Mülltonne fliegen, das wäre dann mein stiller Kommentar dazu, weil er nichts weiter ist, als die Dauerfrasen, die hier täglich wiederholt werden, kennt jeder und ist ein ausgelatschter Schuh.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*



> Rechtsverfahren kann alles mögliche sein, muss nicht das geríngste mit einem Rechtsstreit zu tun haben, was aber sein könnte, das weiß hier aber keiner


Zumindest waren da bei der Anzeige Anwälte mit befasst, die auch sonst mal für den VDSF tätig sind - wer die bezahlt hat, hab ich keine Ahnung - hatte ich aber auch nie behauptet ;-))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumindest waren da bei der Anzeige Anwälte mit befasst, die auch sonst mal für den VDSF tätig sind - wer die bezahlt hat, hab ich keine Ahnung - hatte ich aber auch nie behauptet ;-))


 
Dan brauchts Du das ja auch nicht andeuten und nicht in Frage stellen, ist völlig überflüssig, weil Dir das hier neimand beantworten kann.

Frage doch beim Verband nach oder beim Präsi selbst. 

Ich würde da zumindest nichts komisches bei vermuten, wenn man die Anwälte als Verbandsanwälte kennt.

Jeder normale Mensch würde Anwälte nehmen, die er schon kennt und mit denen er schon zu tun hatte, warum sollte man sich andere suchen.

Man könnte ja genauso fragen, ob Eure Anwälte von dem Geld bezahlt wurden, was die werbenden Angelfirmen an das Anglerboard bezahlen, die ihr Kapital ja von allen Anglern weltweit für verkaufte Produkte einnehmen.... 

Da würde ich mir dann wünschen, dass die ihr Geld nicht zum Fenster rausschmeißen und ich dafür lieber die Artikel billiger bekomme...

Informiere oder frage doch einfach einmal wertfrei, aber ich glaube, soetwas kannst Du nicht.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*

Zuminmdest haben sie Herrn Mohnet als VDSF-Präsi und Geschäftsführer der VDSF-GmbH vertreten mit der gewünschten obskuren Löschung, so auf Nachfrage bei den Anwälten..

Da ich persönlich angezeigt wurdem, habe ich natürlich auch meinen Anwalt selber bezahlt und nicht die Firma.

Aber Du hast recht, das ist nicht das Thema.

Das war das hier:


> *Offener Brief zur Fusion an alle Landesverbände*​Sehr geehrte Verantwortliche in den Landesverbänden,
> seit über 2 Jahren berichten wir nun über die Vorgänge rund um die Fusion.
> 
> Anscheinend nicht gerade zur Freude vieler in den Verbänden, ob Bund oder Land, VDSF oder DAV, sogar angezeigt wurden wir vom VDSF-Präsidenten (auf Verbandskosten??).
> ...


----------



## mathei (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*

rücklagen für klagen in einem verband ist ok und sinnvoll. aber für klagen untereinander ? eher geldverschwendung. aber wenn die fusion kommt und es dann zu einer gebührenerhöhung kommt, dann habe ich das recht auf einsicht der bilanz. ( berechtigter Grund ). das es dann knalt ist vorprogrammiert. ich wink mal #h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> aber wenn die fusion kommt und es dann zu einer gebührenerhöhung kommt, dann habe ich das recht auf einsicht der bilanz. ( berechtigter Grund ). das es dann knalt ist vorprogrammiert. ich wink mal #h


 

Dieses Recht würde zumindest ich Dir und allen anderen Mitgliedern nicht verwehren, Deinem Wunsch entsprechen und Dich dazu in die Geschäftsstelle einladen und alles offenlegen.

So wäre meine persönliche Art des Umganges mit Mitgliedern.


----------



## mathei (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Dieses Recht würde zumindest ich Dir und allen anderen Mitgliedern nicht verwehren, Deinem Wunsch entsprechen und Dich dazu in die Geschäftsstelle einladen und alles offenlegen.
> 
> So wäre meine persönliche Art des Umganges mit Mitgliedern.


 
a so. einen jährlicher bericht jedes einzeldes verbandens auf der eigenen homepage wäre ein anfang. aus meiner bisherrigen erfahrung ( nicht das angeln betreffend ) kommen klagen immer nur zu stande durch unwissenheit der gegenseite.
warum also nicht mit offenen karten spielen ?
was kommt dann zb für mich als angler in mv in zukunft auf mich zu. die fragen kann mir keiner beantworten, weder dav noch vdsf.
darf ich noch nachts angeln
darf ich köfi hältern, oder den gefangenen fisch
sind nur 2 beispiele.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*

Dass jede (auch und  gerade angelpolitische) Perspektive fehlt bei dieser (Kon)Fusion, hat ja auch LSFV-NDS Präsi Klasing angemerkt,.

Ich gebe hiermit hier ausdrücklich einem VDSF-Landesverbandspräsidenten recht...........
;-))))


----------



## Honeyball (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*

Eigentlich hat Klasing nur das wiederholt, was wir schon lange bemängelt haben.:m
Aber was soll? Selbst, wenn wir 1000mal recht haben, wird hier noch irgendwer was zu maulen haben...#d
Aber egal, so lange wir weiter am Ball bleiben. Und das werden wir, auch wenn es den Verbandsjungern nicht in den Kram passt!


----------



## mathei (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*

ich bin nur sauer über die info- politik. denke ein gemeinsamer verband für und von anglern ist gut für die zukunft. aber bei so einer grossen entscheidung ( fusion ) muss der kleine angler mit gefragt werden und nicht in den hintertüren veranstaltet werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wen ich Empfänger diese Briefes wäre, dann würde der bei mir in die Mülltonne fliegen, das wäre dann mein stiller Kommentar dazu, weil er nichts weiter ist, als die Dauerfrasen, die hier täglich wiederholt werden, kennt jeder und ist ein ausgelatschter Schuh.



Ach komm, das glaubt Dir doch keiner.|rolleyes

Du kannst ja auch die Diskussionen hier im Board weder ignorieren, noch unkommentiert lassen, obwohl das ja Deiner Meinung nach alles ausgelutschte Schuhe sind.

Haste übrignes schonmal bemerkt, dass wir bisher mit jeder ausgelatschten Dauerphrase Recht hatten ?

Schei$$e, gelle ?


----------



## sonstwer (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*

Hi!

Ja, ihr hattet in den Meisten Fällen recht. #h
Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, daß eure Textbausteine mittlerweile so ziemlich jedem geläufig sind.
Und immer und immer wieder den selben Wortlaut zu lesen, zum größten Teil nicht mal als Zitat kenntlich gemacht, macht es zumindest mir sehr schwer, am Thema dran zu bleiben. |schlafen

Textbausteinigung ist wirklich kein Mittel, um Massen zu interessieren und bei der Stange zu halten.
Soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe ist es genau das, was euch (Team und Thomas im besonderen) vorgeworfen wird.
Diesem Vorwurf muß ich mich leider anschließen.

Ein Trööt, in dem auf beinahe jeder Seite beinahe identische und ellenlange Postings (keine Zitate, sondern Doppelpostings) von Thomas auftauchen, ist nur schwer mit Interesse zu verfolgen. Da muß man sich durchquälen, um nicht doch etwas zu verpassen.
Auch die stets identischen Phrasen machen es auch nicht eindringlicher, sondern vermitteln eher den Eindruck von Verbissenheit. Die sind die ersten 5,  6 mal lustig und einprägsam, danach werden sie anstrengend.
Es wäre einfach ein besserer Stil, auf so etwas zu verzichten.
Gegenüber dem gegnerischen *und* dem eigenen Lager.

Hiermit darum mein Aufruf an Thomas: Bitte mache doch deine Doppel- und zig-fach-Postings wenigstens als Zitate kenntlich, dann kann man sie wenigstens überspringen. 

Ich für meinen Teil möchte wirklich am Thema dran bleiben.
Ich denke, es geht auch einer Menge anderer Leute so.
Hilf uns doch bitte einfach mal dabei, indem du dich bitte an eure eigenen Regeln hältst.

In der Hoffnung, daß sich doch  noch was zum Guten bewegt
LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*



> Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, daß eure Textbausteine mittlerweile so ziemlich jedem geläufig sind.


Leider ja augenscheinlich nicht, denn es hat sich ja nichts geändert..

Denn die aktuell agierenden Funktionäre in den real existierenden Verbänden sind noch immer in Amt und "Würden"..........

Die also, die das alles verbockt haben..............

Also KÖNNEN noch nicht genug Leute mitbekommen haben, wie oft wir recht hatten......


----------



## sonstwer (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*

Hi!

Das mag wohl stimmen, daß es noch viel zu wenige mitbekommen haben.

Immer wiederkehrende Textbausteine sind aber sicherlich nicht das Mittel, die Leute für das Thema zu interessieren und zur Mitarbeit zu animieren.

Solche Mittel lassen das Interesse sehr schnell erlahmen bei denen, die sich vielleicht doch engagieren würden.
Für die "angegriffenen" sieht das ähnlich aus. Für diese Menschen bekommen die Kritiken dadurch eher die Qualität unerwünschter Werbung.
Die wird nicht beachtet, sondern es wird sich darüber geärgert, daß man sich auch noch persönlich darum bemühen muß, sie in den Müll zu werfen.

Immer das *selbe* zu hören/lesen sorgt nur dafür, daß die Gehirne auf "Durchzug" geschaltet werden.

Ich sage ja nichts gegen deine Inhalte, Thomas, mit denen gehe ich weitgehend konform.
Es ist die Verpackung, die nicht ansprechend genug ist und eher den Eindruck von täglichen Postwurfsendungen vermittelt.

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*

Hier gehts aber nicht um die Verpackung- wieder reines Offtopic...

Sondern um eine offenen Brief auf Grundlage dessen, was ein Landesverbandspräsident schreibt.

Es mag 2 Jahre gedauert haben, zeigt aber, dass steter Tropfen auch einennStein höhlen kann.


----------



## sonstwer (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*

Hi!

Doch, es geht hier auch um die Verpackung!
Wenn die nicht stimmt, schaut nämlich irgendwann keiner mehr rein!

Und immer und immer wieder die gleichen Aussagen in identischer Wortwahl, das nimmt irgendwann keiner mehr wahr, geschweige denn ernst.

Der stete Tropfen höhlt den Stein, ja, das hat er auch an einigen Stellen getan.
Ist dir aber auch schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, daß du mehr hättest erreichen können ohne die ständigen Stereotypen?

Und dieser "offene Brief" enthält auch wieder unmengen von Stereotypen, bei denen sogar deine "Anhänger" mittlerweile abschalten!

Als ich diesen Brief gelesen habe, habe ich gedacht: Oh Mann, schon wieder! Fällt dem (dir) nicht mal ne andere Formulierung ein? Das ist doch immer nur das selbe, das hab ich doch schon hundert mal gelesen!

Deine Absichten find ich Klasse, ich komme aber nicht umhin, zu bemerken, daß dein Stil im laufe der Zeit sehr nachgelassen hat. Besonders im letzten guten halben Jahr.

Da hat der Inhalt nachgelassen, die Stereotypen massiv zugenommen und unangenehm angesammelt.

Damit lockst du keinen Hund mehr hinterm Ofen vor!

Irgendwann kommst du damit vielleicht sogar in die engere Auswahl für ein "Unwort des Jahres".

Mach dir doch einfach die Mühe, und formuliere, was du sagen willst! Und verschone uns mit den Textbausteinen!

Amen!

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Offener Brief an alle Landesverbände*

Der offene Brief ist für die Landesverbände - und offen nur deswegen, damit sie nicht sgaen können, sie hättens nicht gekriegt/gewusst/mitbekommen.


Und gerade die sind ja nach wie vor beratungsresistent...

Da wirst auch Du damit leben müssen, dass die sowas solange um die Ohren gehauen bekommen, bis sie abdanken oder es besser machen.

Genau wie alle andern, die unseren Stil bemängeln..

Solange sich die Mehrheit der organisierten Sport- und Angefischer das weiter von Verbänden und Funktionären gefallen lässt, ohne ihren Stil zu ändern, müssen die damit leben, dass wir auch weitermachen..

Ein Wecker war auch noch nie beliebt - das ist aber auch nicht die Aufgabe eines Weckers........

Der muss nerven, bis jeder wach geworden ist..................

Und damit gut jetzt mit Offtopic.

Und wieder zurück zum Thema:


> *Offener Brief zur Fusion an alle Landesverbände*​Sehr geehrte Verantwortliche in den Landesverbänden,
> seit über 2 Jahren berichten wir nun über die Vorgänge rund um die Fusion.
> 
> Anscheinend nicht gerade zur Freude vieler in den Verbänden, ob Bund oder Land, VDSF oder DAV, sogar angezeigt wurden wir vom VDSF-Präsidenten (auf Verbandskosten??).
> ...


----------

